# "Balagurusamy" or "yashwant kanetkar"



## rishitells (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi friends, i've just joined the BCA cource and as you know, C Programming is always there. Now i want to ask you that which book i should buy for learning C. Everyone suggests "Programming in ANSI C with E. Balagurusamy" or "Let us C by yashwant kanetkar". I am really confused. Could u please tell which book is better for learning good "C Programming". Please also suggest some other good books if any.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 3, 2008)

None of these.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 3, 2008)

E.Balagurusami.

Bcoz Yashwant Kanetkar book is too basic.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2008)

yea.. Balaguruswami is good...

Yashwant Kanetkar is easily available on net


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2008)

Both are bad books, even _Schildt_ is better than them. :\


----------



## lywyre (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are new to programming the EB. Yashwant is also good. If already have some programming knowledge, then try Shaum's series.


----------



## codename_romeo (Sep 3, 2008)

Read as many books as u can.......... no book is complete....... damn i used to be the best in the business in first year of engg coz i had complete control over C...... and finally programming is something that u are born with........ i have seen sup0er talented guys with Zero programming skill....... my view.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 3, 2008)

I disagree! Programming is nothing like ur born with. If it was so then most of us here would have made programs to solve our Differentiation and Integration problems in High school. Its more like Maths more you practice more you learn and u can never be a true master of it 'cause one day along the line a dude will come and tip u over. Yashwant Kanitkar is the best basic book for C as all B.E colleges follow it as text book. Alternative text book can be Balagurusamy. For reference sake refer to Schildt or Kerningham and Ritchie.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 3, 2008)

E.Balagurusami.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 3, 2008)

+1for Balagurusami.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I disagree! Programming is nothing like ur born with. If it was so then most of us here would have made programs to solve our Differentiation and Integration problems in High school. Its more like Maths more you practice more you learn and u can never be a true master of it 'cause one day along the line a dude will come and tip u over. Yashwant Kanitkar is the best basic book for C as all B.E colleges follow it as text book. Alternative text book can be Balagurusamy. For reference sake refer to Schildt or Kerningham and Ritchie.



i dont know which engg college uses kanetkar's book as textbook.but i am sure vtu doesn't.

 if you are learning from the start ,and want to learn quickly then go for yashwant kanetkar.you can't call it  a bad book.there are lot of things to learn from it.
to be frank i got inspired by that book ,and the way he explains things inspired me and dragged me into programming field.
try to read from fourth edition,there are lot of extra chapters you might be interested(hardware related) .you can find the same in his website also.

after you get the theory required try to solve more and more problems which you think could be difficult.dont go for answers available.

one disadvantage is both of them wont stress on using standard code.but you can always learn them later .imo you shd go for kanetkar


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2008)

Standard C first, platform specific goodies later. This way is more feasible, IWO. W, not M.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 3, 2008)

C is my fav. language.....IMO refer as many books as u can, but for basics refer Balagurusamy and Kanethkar........Kanethkar can't be used as a book for writing ur theory paper, it's a more interactive book to understand and learn the basics, more over it covers some advanced topics like 32-bit C under Windows & Linux + Grfx, API based hardware programing, etc.....also the examples used in Kanethkar use code snippets which r mostly found in C debugging....so its more helpful to those who r planning to make C as there specialization area in future


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell with those two books that teach you nothing much abcd's.

Get

C Programming Language - Dennis Ritchies & Brian Kennighan

The best book on C Language.

Seriously, stay away from balagurusamy's and kanetkar's.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 3, 2008)

oh ic!!...I don't think for a BCA first yr stud needs to study from Dennis Ritchie & Kennighan........btw kanethkar is not so bad, he was the only guy from India who got the best teachers award from MS for covering Windows pgming and .NET


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> oh ic!!...I don't think for a BCA first yr stud needs to study from Dennis Ritchie & Kennighan........btw kanethkar is not so bad, he was the only guy from India who got the best teachers award from MS for covering Windows pgming and .NET



Why do you think that BCA first yr student need not study Dennis Ritchie's book.

It's not a complex book. It's pretty good and don't fix to basic books for a programming language that forms the base of programmer's career.

C lang is one language that you should really really work hard and learn everything inside out. It's simple but very vast.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 3, 2008)

Use Yashwant Kanetkar if you dont know anything about C. it'll give a firm understanding of C. Then you can try Schildt to know better...
  The way kanetkar has put up the concepts is good...I dint need a teacher to learn C.(I used to BUNK classes.. )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 3, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond + infinity

Neither is good.  Till 5th Edition (dunno if they fixed it now), Let Us C used gets() without pointing out even remotely the huge disadvantage of using that function.

Both the books are too basic to spend money on.  Read the free copy in your library instead.

"The C Programming Language" is the C book which covers real C (including a reference manual for C).  Nothing beats it and the book is very simple to learn from too.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 got Kernighan and Ritchie, while preparing for MCA I referred to that more often than LUC, I didn't like the latter at all.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2008)

I quote Mehuldev


> +1 got Kernighan and Ritchie




U can also try "A Book on C" by Kelly-Pohl................I really liked this book...........

And if u want to b a UberGeek in C, then,

The Indispensable Guide To C by Paul Devis


----------



## hullap (Sep 4, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I quote Mehuldev


mehul-dev?
mehulved


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 5, 2008)

yashwant kanetkar = To understand 'C' easily
Balagurusamy = Pass in the exam easily


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ ya u r right, this is wat most of the studs at clge do nowadays


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2008)

hullap said:


> mehul-dev?
> mehulved


after compiling Gentoo Doc, he sure needs a dev status *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72.png

A very nice book to dig deeper into linux. Easy to understand for average linux user.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2008)

Kanetkar's book has better examples, i suggest starters to go with it. Balagurusamy is the worst boook i have ever read for C.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

For I learned C from Deitel & Deitel


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 8, 2008)

I began with some old book whose name i dont remember, then followed up with K&R. I havent read balagurusamy, but let us c is quite dumb, really.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ You are not a pro when you start, so the so called dumb books are helpful to wwho have just started.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 8, 2008)

It all depend in what interest u have.........u love c programming .i recommend to read both books......i applied them in my embedded system programming n was the only thing in life i felt like being applied usefully in engineering.......c language is very important.i suggest u to learn by doing method...hav a compiler....complile the exampleprograms and learn.......afterward u get a grip on it.u start writing the program by urself when u can guess the algorithm.......

the pointers stuff is little confusing in start....don;t worry it while be easy afterwards....thers a seperate book by kanethkar (somethin like Pointers in C) ..go for it if possible....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 8, 2008)

go for venugopal and prasad  pub. by tmh


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 8, 2008)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Hi friends, i've just joined the BCA cource and as you know, C Programming is always there. Now i want to ask you that which book i should buy for learning C. Everyone suggests "Programming in ANSI C with E. Balagurusamy" or "Let us C by yashwant kanetkar". I am really confused. Could u please tell which book is better for learning good "C Programming". Please also suggest some other good books if any.



iam also a BCA student 2nd year.And have personaly found Balaguruswamis book the best.I wud always recommend it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> iam also a BCA student 2nd year.And have personaly found Balaguruswamis book the best.I wud always recommend it.


 

im a I.T engg (jus finished my engg course in July 2008, and i wud recommend u to go for Balagurusamy (its guruSAMY and NOT guruSWAMI..lol..)

also his books on JAVA are equally good (jus in case if u also hv java in ur course.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 9, 2008)

neither !!
go for Foruzan and Richard Gilberg


----------



## hahahari (Sep 9, 2008)

being the lazy guy I am, I use BalaGurusaamy...... Pass exam easy


----------



## ksrao_74 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^^^lol.same here........had to take the exam twice before passing


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 10, 2008)

hahahari said:


> being the lazy guy I am, I use BalaGurusaamy...... Pass exam easy





ksrao_74 said:


> ^^^^^^lol.same here........had to take the exam twice before passing



lol....


----------



## aniket.awati (Sep 11, 2008)

vikas12345 said:


> I will vote for balaguruswami




again  'swami'

lol


----------



## niga84 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yashwant Kanetkar


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 22, 2008)

I Would Recommend "The C Programming Language" by Brian W. Kernighan and Dennis M. Ritchie .

The best book on C out there in my opinion.


----------



## threeonethree (Sep 25, 2008)

c++ primer plus 5th edition by stephan prata (sams publication) .. check amazon.com for reviews.


----------



## surajkumarjha2002 (Sep 28, 2008)

if u r new to c programming then better to go for e.balaguruswamy's book


----------



## j_h (Oct 3, 2008)

i used "a book on c" by kelly and pohl while i was in university. balaguru is also good.


----------



## siddes (Oct 3, 2008)

My 2 bits:

1) Nothing can beat raw curiosity. I've referred to almost 20 books (all downloaded) on VBScrpt, Javascript and other web technologies. And I'm only a hobbyist. If you're really serious, scour C/C++ forums. You'll learn a lot.

2) Forget the language, get your logic right. By which I mean be really really good at flowcharts. That's how I do it. C/C++/C#/Vb etc are just different notations of representing essentially the same logic. Till you don't get that right, nothing's going to help.


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a note.  Flow charts don't help much in OO programming.  They can in fact kill OO thinking altogether.  UML is more suitable for OO programming.


----------



## confused (Oct 4, 2008)

lol...nice thread, me too in 1st yr engg, and am in a similar dilemma. :0


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

hmmm...everyone starting out their engg. course/ any other course seems to be confused with the choice of the book...

i'll try to put things in perspective :

1> you just want to pass your engg./ any other course exams, then Balagurusamy is your best bet 

2> you want to "learn" about C/C++ {in the language constraints sense} then Kernighan and Ritchie (K&R)  is your best bet {the book cost approx Rs 100 _FYI}

3> you want to get going with C/C++, then learn the language constraints from K&R and then start working out on your own and if and when you do get stuck up with any program, ask someone {friends or post it here on thinkdigit forum or any other forum you want }

SO now its upto you to look at yourself as to which amongst the three categories you place yourself in {or if you place yourself in some other category then please post here so that i can add into the list  } and then proceed.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2008)

c++ primer plus by stephen prata is good for strong subject,


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

+1 for Yashwant Kanetkar

jus remember everyone is not trying Arch Linux or master in programming ....so if some book tells basics to noobs ..first u shud try it adn then move on to more advanced books  ....and reading on PC is a pain in the a**..so go and buy physical copy of Kanetkar ..read the basics and practice on ur PC

Happy C programming


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2008)

@esumitkumar - "_Basics_" is perhaps a synonym to "_TCPL - Ritchie and Kerringhan_". Just flip through and you will know.


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 5, 2008)

I too wonder what is so advanced about K&R.  It starts with "Hello world", explains variables, functions, etc, etc.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I have seen both the books..I think language of Yashwant is much more simple ..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2008)

I think both are written in modern, and a little technical, English. Besides, there's that direct _inventor-to-reader_ feel to it.

K&R is Kapda&Roti for every C Programmer.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^hmm agree..but I still feel Engg grads still relate themselves more to Indian authors 

and Kapda n Roti..hahahaha  ..too gud


----------



## pinkcity_prince (Nov 15, 2008)

does any have link of ebooks of Balagurusamy ? if yes then plz post it here


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2008)

^^The forum doesn't support piracy and no one will post the link here. Search yourself.


----------



## looogk (Nov 15, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^The forum doesn't support piracy and no one will post the link here. Search yourself.



E.balagurusamy book is good... because i used it for both my ug and in MCA and i get passed.... if you want to good basic programmer go for yashwant kanetkar, and do all the excersices and solution book.. or just you want to through away C .. choose balagurusamy


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 15, 2008)

C programming - A modern approach      ...... by K.N.KING


this book will u help u in advance in future , good programming


----------

